# How long does it take for your dog to be groomed?



## skm1981 (11 mo ago)

I'm just wondering how long does it take for your dog to have a full groom, i.e. bath, dried and cut? My groomer can take up to 4 hours sometimes, but she likes to give them timeouts and breaks if they're getting a bit fed up, whereas my friend takes her cockapoo somewhere else and he's done in 90 minutes! It's just such a massive difference in length of time. I mean she does have her dog pretty much scalped. He doesn't seem to have any particular shape cut, he looks like he's just shaved all over, but my groomer will shape my dog's face to keep that teddy bear look. So anyway, I feel like 90 minutes seems pretty quick, although I do feel 4 hours is quite long. How long does it take yours to be done?


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Sorry completely off topic, but your dog looks like my Monty!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I do Rufus myself every Saturday morning. One week I'll focus on his face and head, next his legs, then body, then rear end. He gets a complete brush out and his nails and ears done each week and his teeth I do every morning. I'm guessing it takes me half hour to forty-five minutes most weeks. It might sound obsessive but he hates the groomer which was taking about four hours. This way he never looks great, but never looks terribly over grown either.


----------



## Evelyn (Jul 30, 2019)

omelania78 said:


> Unemployment payday loans: Payday loans that accept unemployment benefits
> 
> There are many people who are in need of a payday loan because they have been unemployed for a while. Payday loans may seem like a quick solution to get you through until your next payday, but they can actually be very expensive. Some payday lenders will charge interest rates that are much higher than the APR that is usually advertised on the loan site.
> 
> READ MORE HERE


Seriously? I reported this as spam.


----------

